# Stahls ID Direct™ Offers FREE Product With Hotronix® Heat Press Purchase



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Now through August 31 receive $100 credit toward free product when you purchase any Hotronix® shirt heat press. Receive $50 in credit for purchasing a Hotronix cap press. 

All Hotronix presses are made in the United States and come with a lifetime warranty on the heating platen and worldwide Blue Ribbon Support, which is available 24 hours a day, seven days a week, 365 days a year.

Call 800.4.STAHLS or visit Hotronix Heat Presses | Stahls' to place your order. 

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

